
Show HN: Human Foods Dogs Can Eat (App) - rizzke
App link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foodsdogscaneat.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foodsdogscaneat.com&#x2F;</a>
PH profile: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;foods-dogs-can-eat" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;foods-dogs-can-eat</a><p>Hey HN,<p>I started learning to code and this is the first product I ever built.<p>PRODUCT<p>I’m a proud owner of two dogs and I want to make sure that I feed them with food that keep them healthy in the long-term.<p>When it comes to feeding our dogs human food, some typical questions arise: What kind of human foods can dogs eat? What foods are dangerous for dogs?<p>So I thought how cool would it be an app that tells you exactly that by simply typing in the food’s name.<p>I also wrote a long guide answering the most frequently asked questions regarding feeding dogs with human food.<p>The app checks mostly basic foods and the most popular human foods, not complex, prepared meals. :)<p>I’m so excited to share this early version with you guys, let me know what you think so I can make a better new version.
======
mimixco
My first thought is that an app is probably overkill. There are already
several websites with this info. If you're going to have your own website, two
things would help. First, add an autocomplete function so I can start typing
"rasp" and get raspberries. Second, surface all the information about a food
once it's found -- not just "ok -- see below."

------
galfarragem
Nice work. Something very simple like a static page with builtin search can be
relevant.

Nitpick: it doesn't recognise "meat".

